# Network Interfaces detected, but not active. [Solved]

## IgnitusBoyone

I am looking for help getting my network cards up and running in a fairly new install.  Sadly its a brand new machine so I do not have any instances of the network cards working to go off of except the livecd.  I was viewing a few threads on the issue, but I haven't yet gotten anything to work and thought I would look for some help. 

kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

I generally use the genkernel to get a system off the ground.  Optimizing the kernel config for future revisions after everything is set up. I have taken the time to get some information asked for in other threads  in hopes to be as informative as possible.

A little background

The system is an Asus P5N32-SLI Premium and a Core2Duo the chipset for the board is an NForce590i with dual gigbit ethernet jacks on the backside.  I also have 2 IEEE1394 ports attached the motherboard and the genkernel comes with Ethernet/IEEE1394 enabled (but lacked my sata driver support by default go figure)

In the liveCD eth0 and eth1 are the gigbit ports while eth2 and eth3 are the 1394 ports. In the genkernel the numbers are reversed 0 and 1 being the 1394 ports and the 2&3 the ethernet.  This is determined by the mac adresses as 1394 ports macs are sufixed with several zero's

I have tried to bring up eth2 and eth3 manuall and apply dhcpcd.  When this did not work I assigned eth2 192.168.1.9 an available address at the time then added a route to my gw.  The resolv.conf points to the gw already

cat < resolv.conf

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

```

ifconfig eth2 192.168.1.9

route add default gw 192.168.1.1 

```

dmesg.genkernel | grep eth

```

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host1)

forcedeth.c Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

forcedeth using HIGHDMA

eth2: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:cb84 bound to 0000:00:11.0

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth3: forcedeth.c subsystem: 01043:cb84 bound to 0000:00:12.0

```

Last edited by IgnitusBoyone on Sun Jul 08, 2007 6:35 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## IgnitusBoyone

Ifconfig.livecd

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:67:63:2B

          inet addr:192.168.1.9  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::218:f3ff:fe67:632b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2385 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1947 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:407234 (397.6 Kb)  TX bytes:615342 (600.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x8000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:67:6F:55

          inet addr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::218:f3ff:fe67:6f55/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:56 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:7084 (6.9 Kb)  TX bytes:2390 (2.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0xa000

eth2      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-02-3C-00-91-05-7C-B1-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth3      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-11-D8-00-00-E4-D5-A0-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

ifconfig.genkernel

```
eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-02-3C-00-91-05-7C-B1-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:2324 (2.2 Kb)

eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-11-D8-00-00-E4-D5-A0-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:2324 (2.2 Kb)

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:67:63:2B

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:7 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0xa000

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:67:6F:55

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:7 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0xc000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

lsmod livecd

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  184992  14

sg                     20840  0

eth1394                12552  0

forcedeth              28292  0

rtc                     7552  0

tg3                    87364  0

[b]e1000                  90944  0[/b]

nfs                    87224  0

lockd                  43760  1 nfs

sunrpc                106632  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   128912  0

dm_mirror              12224  0

dm_mod                 32848  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                4996  0

sata_mv                12296  0

ata_piix                8456  0

ahci                   11268  0

sata_qstor              5188  0

sata_vsc                4100  0

sata_uli                3076  0

sata_sis                3652  0

sata_sx4                8388  0

sata_nv                 5060  3

sata_via                4740  0

sata_svw                3844  0

sata_sil24              8580  0

sata_sil                5704  0

sata_promise            6852  0

libata                 61472  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_v

ia,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   16452  0

ohci1394               24008  0

ieee1394               56440  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8576  0

usbhid                 29728  0

ohci_hcd               13892  0

uhci_hcd               16080  0

usb_storage            59648  0

ehci_hcd               20744  0

usbcore                84648  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

lsmod genkernel

```

Module                  Size  Used by

rtc                    14496  0 

snd_emu10k1           125024  0

snd_rawmidi            31008  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec        111448  1 snd_emu10k1

ac97_bus                7296  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_device         13076  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_util_mem            9728  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep              14856  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hda_intel          26272  0 

snd_hda_codec         200192  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                83848  4 snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              28680  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd                    66408  9 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_seq_device,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,s

nd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         14864  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

nvidia               5430612  0 [permanent]

emu10k1_gp              8832  0

gameport               21392  2 emu10k1_gp

8250_pnp               16384  0

pcspkr                  7936  0

forcedeth              48648  0

i2c_nforce2            10752  0

i2c_core               28672  1 i2c_nforce2

eth1394                24584  0

sg                     37672  0

tg3                   111236  0

[b]e1000                 125760  0[/b]

nfs                   235056  0

lockd                  70832  1 nfs

sunrpc                174920  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   166096  0

raid10                 27392  0

raid1                  27648  0 

raid0                  12288  0

dm_mirror              25920  0

dm_mod                 64912  1 dm_mirror

sbp2                   28548  0

ohci1394               39368  0

ieee1394              106488  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              17664  0 

usbhid                 41888  0 

ff_memless             10376  1 usbhid

ohci_hcd               25092  0 

uhci_hcd               29208  0 

usb_storage            88896  0 

ehci_hcd               34700  0 

usbcore               142512  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd
```

Finally lspci which is the same on both systems

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0071 (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007f (rev a1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0075 (rev a1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 006f (rev a1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 00b4 (rev a1)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0076 (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0078 (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0079 (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007a (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007b (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007c (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007d (rev a1)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007e (rev a2)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 007e (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0370 (rev a2)

00:0f.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:12.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0376 (rev a2)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0375 (rev a2)

00:18.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0377 (rev a2)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0292 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

03:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

03:07.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 04)

03:07.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

03:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0292 (rev a1)

```

I hope all this helps. I will keep looking on my end as well.

----------

## IgnitusBoyone

I had to take a break on this one for a few days.  Sitting in front of it now and can't seem to think of anything.  Does anyone know if its possible that the new drivers are asking for an ip6 address and the router can't handle it?  I am manually assigning ip4 address using ifconfig and adding an ip4 route using route.

However I am still dead in the water.

----------

## arkhan_jg

I had to do three things to fix this on my manually configured & compiled 2.6.21-gentoo-r3 kernel, using the same motherboard (MCP55 chipset) - note, I don't have any firewire devices, so my  controller is disabled in the bios (shouldn't be relevent tho)

 It's not the router; assigning fixed IPs just disguises the problem. You can use ethtool to check the network card - ethtool eth0 shows it working on the livecd, but not on my manual kernel - you'll probably find the same. (link not detected, that sort of thing)

 Anyway, what I tweaked.

1) compile forcedeth driver (nvidia network) as a module:

device drivers\network device support\ethernet (10 or 100mbit)\nforce ethernet support

(it does have Gb support, even though its not listed under the 1000Mb list)

2) added 

```
options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
```

to /etc/modules.d/nvidia

and 

```
forcedeth
```

to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

and run update-modules

3) I've had the network ports work without the following, sometimes - but not reliably.

added 

```
noapic
```

 to my kernel bootoptions in grub (you may also need nolapic)

Good luck!

----------

## IgnitusBoyone

This solution solved my problem.  Thank you for the help.  I am going to post this for a friend that had the same problem in another thread.  Thank you for your help sorry I did not reply sooner.

----------

